# Dauphin Island Questions



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but it seems appropriate. Anyway, we are planning a vacation next summer into your area, and Dauphin Island is the hot spot for the wives involved thus far. My question is, are any of you familiar with the area? I can be as versatile as needed from speckled trout to sharks from the beach or the kayak and all points in between. I'm just looking for any input I can find right now in reguards to the fishing. Anyadvice is appreciated.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i fish fro di most of the time.as far specks go its some of the best you can get,got to fish early a.m.or just before dark.if you dont mind fishing at night thats the best. from the beach fish the south side of island at the old pier. the pier is on dry land since ivan & katrina but you can walk out on sand island which has move and joined with di. work the cuts and hole along the south side,if you go at night fish a couple hour before and after tide change.thats also works during dalight just not as well if tide change is on up in the day.use live croakers if you can get them( jemisons bait right before you get on di bridge ) live shrimp and doa work ,and top dog,mirror lure if calm.

sharks best from boat but if youtake your yak and paddle out your baits from beach you should be able to get some.

forgot something on specks north side of island on west side of bridge you can paddle out there and get some also and there is one rig close to land onwest side that is great at night,there is also flounder around bridge and in lagoon created by sand island and di joining east of old pier.

hope this helps send me message if you have questions.


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Much appreciated. As far as sharks in a boat, I fish for them often at home from the kayak. How far out to you normally need to run to target them? It has been slooooow here on the Tx. coast this year.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You can catch sharks right from the beach (mostly at night).

There are gobs of sharks not far off the beaches(mostly Atl sharpnose with some spinners, blacktips and bulls mixed in). Just look for the ladyfish schools during the day ;-)

IF the Gulf is a little rough you can yak in the MS Sound for trout, flounder, redfish, white trout, groundmullet (and even small sharks there too). Also "Katrina Cut" is a good place to try for all of the above, great place to yak on a calm day.

Here's a good resource (a bit basic) that will maybe tell you more about the Island opportunities http://www.di-bbs.com//images/Brads%20Surf%20Fishing%20guide.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Pier#r, thanks bud. I was told on another forum you were the person to talk to. Not really targeting those little sharpnose, they get thick here at home and really become a pain when targeting larger fish. I do however get huge grins when a spinner launches himself beside the kayak.

I'm assuming Katrina cut is the breach on the west end of the island I see on Google maps. My concern is how to access it coming from the island to the east.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

ive nevr don any yak fishing but a buddy of mine was in the boat that won shark in ala deap sea rodeo i think it was athree 360 or so bull and i think they fish just off the beach i'll ask him next time i talk to him.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

talked to my friend thats into sharks and said that they caught the big bull just off beach with bonito. so if you can get out in your yak and brave enough to tackle one that big they are not far out.oke


----------

